# Considering moving to Dubai for work



## Garry McKinlay (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi,
My wife and I live in Australia, I was born in the UK and worked in Qatar during 1983/4. We have both been to Dubai on occasion and considering working/living there. My wife is Australian, I moved to Australia in 1985 and became an Australian citizen. We live in a rural coastal community of NSW, or 3 hours north of Sydney.
My background is advertising, marketing, sales and real estate. My wife has been a senior hair dresser for 19 or so years, but seeking a change in her career.
We have two dogs and are wondering if we can find work in Dubai and if we can bring our much loved doberman with us?
My wife 'Bec' is great with people and considering HR as her next career move, I'm happy in either of the previous career disaplines, with a favour of property/real estate, however we are both open to new ideas and challenges.
We look forward to any advice


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to expatforum, Garry. I'm sure you will get a lot of useful information here.


----------



## Kilani (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Garry, If you are looking for a place in Dubai, it would be my pleasure to assist you.


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Garry McKinlay said:


> Hi,
> My wife and I live in Australia, I was born in the UK and worked in Qatar during 1983/4. We have both been to Dubai on occasion and considering working/living there. My wife is Australian, I moved to Australia in 1985 and became an Australian citizen. We live in a rural coastal community of NSW, or 3 hours north of Sydney.
> My background is advertising, marketing, sales and real estate. My wife has been a senior hair dresser for 19 or so years, but seeking a change in her career.
> We have two dogs and are wondering if we can find work in Dubai and if we can bring our much loved doberman with us?
> ...


hi there...hope you dont mind me emailing you...???

just a quick question, whats it like in Dubai,wanted to known coz the husband mite be working out there>>(Big Al)....do you have any links to security guards/police.
Big Als been a custody officer for 6-7 years

Anything would be VERY helpful.......???

Yours

Dara....


----------



## ginnawarra (Jun 5, 2008)

*To Garry*

Welcome to Expat Forum, Garry, this is only a small comment regarding your wife. Hairdressers from the West are sadly lacking in Dubai, you have a lot of Western Expat women who would love to have a good haircut that doesn't cost the earth....I'm feeling that even though your wife would like to work in HR, she may very well have quite a lucrative little mobile hairdressing business....just a thought.
Ginnawarra


----------

